# AC/Heat question



## Qwk875000 (Apr 25, 2004)

I have an 87' 5KTQ and the AC/Heat only blow onto the windshield... Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone no the name of the part I have to replace? And about har hard is it to replace it? And does anyone know a good place I can order this part from? Thank you so much!
-Jeff-


----------



## Qwk875000 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: AC/Heat question (Qwk875000)*

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: AC/Heat question (Qwk875000)*

I have had this problem with all 3 audi 5k ive owned. As a matter of fact I still have the problem. How to solve. Well I just dont know. But my one 5000cs has an a/c conversion so I recently filled it with more a/c stuff.
For some reason it all leaked out and now there is a loud clicking coming from the passenger dash area. This happened to me in my old audi5k and I never figured it out. I belive it is some type of relay sensor for the a/c but im not sure how to fix. Any reccomendations??


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: AC/Heat question (alex97jazzblue)*

Unfortunatly this is one of those must have manual situations get a Bently. It could be electrical (controller or limit switches), vacuum (actuators, hoses and accumulator), mechanical (actuator gear levers) or operator (pull out melted tootsie pops from behind the flaps)


----------

